# Buying a second Cockapoo



## hurfbird (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi - I am the very proud owner of a 5 month old cockapoo and we have been offered a second by the same breeder from her new litter. We would love company for Poppy and are thinking of having another girl, are there any issues I should be aware of other than them being mischievious?
Thanks for your help


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I am thinking of poo 2 for Hattie but I will wait until basic training is in place. Poo 2 may be due at the end of June when she will be 9 months but I will make my decision at the end of May. I think it is important to get one dog sorted before getting the next one will be intersted to see how you get on if you go for it!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd personally wait to have at least a year between getting a second. Though it would largely depend on how well your first dog has settled into "You". Having 2 youngsters would be much harder work than 2 x 1 - as are likely to play off each other and not respond to you or your commands as much as they should. Whilst they may be fun - it would not be good for their overall development as time goes on. Training would be have to be done separately to have any real effect and when you are working on it twice it can be frustrating. 
Once you have one dog fully integral to you and your lifestyle (house trained / toilet trained / aware of your daily routine and un-fazed by any slight detour from your day to day normal) - which is usually at around 1 years old - then I would have said (personally) that introducing a second is a lot easier than the first time around (as big-brother usually is good for showing Junior the ropes).

Though - again from a personal point of view - we have heard people feel it better to leave at least 2 years in between getting No 2 - as you would need to take into account life-expectancy - and though not a concern for people now - if you were to loose both soon after each other that would be a huge blow to deal with. Sorry - just food for thought.

Stephen X


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I would say go for it! I haven't looked back since I got my second poo and I would say 2 is easier than 1 as they alway have company and play for hours together. 
Dexter was 7 months when we got Bonnie who was also from the same breeder. It was nice having two young ones together although dexter was fully house trained and had finished his obedience classes. 
I was advised to get a different *** for my second and that seems to have worked very well.


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

I suppose it all depends on your circumstances.

Do you work? Would they be left alone during the day? How would you deal with having two young dogs to train not just one? How would cope with taking two dogs for their walks.

All of these sort of things need to be considered before taking on another young pup. 

Cockerpoo's seem to be addictive, with many owners wanting to get a second (or even more) 'poos as they are so lovely, but before taking the plunge have a good hard think about all the practicalities and then make your decision, don't base it on emotions alone.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have two girls and although you must remember each dog is different, mine are fab together, also my parents have 2 girls and 2 boys so we are all dog lovers. I think having two is easier than one but this is just my opinion, and my life is just cockapoo'ed.

Whatever you decide I am sure it will be the right decision for you and your family  if you do get a number 2, the rule is you must please post lots of photos on here to get us all puppy broody


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I might add that taking two dogs for a walk is easier than one as sometimes Dexter charges off in the woods and Bonnie goes off to find him and brings him back! Also when walking them on a lead I use a double lead, they both look like 2 ponies harnessed together trotting along the pavement ! They got the hang of it very quickly.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great advice... Wilf was 3, I personally think we waited too long but did nt want to get it wrong and introduce another dog and regret it, we'd been considering the idea since he was one. Only negative... where do you put thing one while you clean thing twos feet or who is happy to wait their turn outside.... every thing else a big plus, double the greetings,alot snuggier in my chair especially when its chilly, double the fun x x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

tessybear said:


> I might add that taking two dogs for a walk is easier than one as sometimes Dexter charges off in the woods and Bonnie goes off to find him and brings him back! Also when walking them on a lead I use a double lead, they both look like 2 ponies harnessed together trotting along the pavement ! They got the hang of it very quickly.


Lol Tess I envisaged having one of those but Im usually split in two, Wilf stopping to sniff and Mable setting off, I spend my time deciding whose turn it is to hurry up or slow down. Off lead alot better x x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bathing two and drying off two muddy dogs I must admit is harder work!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Especially when mine had rolled in manure that was topped with a dead rabbit last week, cockapoo heaven, my house smelt like a farm yard, at least is was sunny so they just dried in the garden xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ummmm farm yard scent my favourite  ... my house often smells of a cow field .. Fresh!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I need some of that fabreze ... Oh and the blindfold


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

tessybear said:


> I would say go for it! I haven't looked back since I got my second poo and I would say 2 is easier than 1 as they alway have company and play for hours together.
> Dexter was 7 months when we got Bonnie who was also from the same breeder. It was nice having two young ones together although dexter was fully house trained and had finished his obedience classes.
> I was advised to get a different *** for my second and that seems to have worked very well.


Hi, hubby and me are debating the *** of our next poo (not until late next year probably when the youngest daughter goes to school full time- sob!!). Hubby wants another boy - just interested if you can remember why they recommended getting a girl to go with Dexter??


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I believe 2 boys are more likely to see each other as rivals and so could be jealous or competitive, they also play-fight a lot more. Bonnie won't tolerate any rough play from Dexter. On the other hand I know of several people on this forum with 2 boys who dont have any problem with that at all. I think a lot depends on the personality of the dogs. I have always had boys but it's been lovely to have a girl this time- she is definitely more eager to please than Dexter and he absolutely adores her!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

I have 2 boys, and Rascal - no 1 - is and always will be I think ! - top dog ! Never had bitches so the whole season thing scared me ! lol
There is a14 mth gap and they are half brothers.
Scamp has been castrated but not Rascal, Scamp is twice as big and 5 " taller but they get on really well. Play fighting does happen but they stop if I tell them enough.
We had 2 dogs before with a 5 yr age gap, not related, and they always got on, again one had been castrated so I don't know if that helps.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I will probably go for poo2 at end of june if not at least this year whilst I am still in puppy mode. Don't think I would want to go through all the hassle again once everything calms down


----------



## hurfbird (Jan 21, 2012)

we did it - we have just collected Daisy and introduced her to Poppy. There is a bit of playing and a bit of watching each other but fingers crossed it goes well!!
Will upload piccies now, brown cockapoo is Poppy and blonde is Daisy


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Aww i hope rudi looks like poppy when she is older  hope they are getting on well  x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Poppy and Daisy .. are little flowers  fab names and cute poos 

How old is Daisy? ... more pics please ... ahhh I am coo'ing over your puppy but really love your choccy girl xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

They are both adorable!! Im so glad you went ahead and got her,my youngest 2 dogs have just 7 months between them,they are half sisters and just adore each other,its very sweet to watch them together and im sure your 2 will be jsut the same,have fun xxx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Well done you sometimes you just have to go for it!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah, congratulations, what a perfect pair they make, Cafe Latte, my favourite


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooo exciting, good luck,I'm sure they'll get on fine x x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

What lovely girls and names! I think Jamie Oliver's girls are called Poppy and Daisy.


----------

